# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Cola quente para colar frags, será viavel?

## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas  :Wink: 

Surgiu-me uma duvida em relação ao coral os corais as bases.

Eu tenho corais moles agarrados a pequenos pedaços de rocha e tento fixa-los a pedaços de rocha maior, mas quer a cola tudo, quer a epoxi não me dão muitos resultados :S

Então pensei se seria possível e se não fará mal ao aquário, usar cola quente.

Alguém já teve esta ideia?


Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Eu tenho corais moles agarrados a pequenos pedaços de rocha e tento fixa-los a pedaços de rocha maior, mas quer a cola tudo, quer a epoxi não me dão muitos resultados :S


Boas Nuno,

Acho que as técnicas mais utilizadas para a reprodução dos corais moles é juntá-los aos pedaços de rocha (sem os colar), apenas pousando-os ou recorrendo a um elástico ou abraçadeira, para o coral não se separar, e deixar assim durante uns dias, habitualmente diminuindo bastante a circulação de água, e o coral vai acabar por agarrar-se ele próprio à rocha.  :SbOk3: 

A utilização de colas para os corais moles acho que realmente tem pouco sucesso...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

E no caso dos corais duros?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu já usei super-cola em gel.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

E o que achou dos resultados? Cola rápido? É resistente?

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Para colar rochas umas às outras usei: 
http://www.aquaristic.net/ab-Aqua-Me...Construct.html

Creio que podes usar para colar corais duros

Para colar corais moles usei super cola gel. Eles não ficam muito bem fixos, por causa da água, mas é o sufeciente para o coral se aguentar, passado uns dias eles fixam-se melhor.

----------


## RubenAlves

Boas pessoa, 

Realmente no que toca a cola corais moles sou um tipo um bocado "Natura". 
Quando coloquei as minhas xénias no aquario, tinha 2 pedaços do tamanho da cabeça do meu dedo e simplesmente com o facto de mexer na agua, elas soltavam-se! o que fiz foi reduzir o caudal da bomba que tinha na altura e no dia a seguir ja tavam ambos agarrados à rocha. Resultou na perfeição.

Nao sou muito adepto de acrescentar colas no aquário.

Cumprimentos, Ruben Alves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> E no caso dos corais duros?


No caso dos corais duros, bem como para os LPS, a supercola 3 gel e a epoxy de duas partes são duas das melhores opções.

PS: Por exemplo aqui http://www.sharemyfrags.com/frag-propagation tem uns bons tutoriais para fazer frags

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Eu utilizo frequntremente super cola 3 Gel para colar todo o tipo de corais , SPS,LPS e Moles

è mais rápida que a epoxi a solidificar...o pior mesmo é o preço!

Nos moles já colei directamente, zoanthus, xenias e ricordeas a rochas e todos sem problema!


Cola quente não acho k seja boa ideia, pois está muito quente e vai queimar os coarais!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Eu utilizei cola quente mas foi para colar as rochas para que não se soltassem, nos corais não tentei, até porque como já foi dito irá queimar os corais devido a sua temperatura. No caso de colar rochas (tanto para as manter juntas como para fazer algum hardscape) ambas as rochas devem estar o mais secas que possível.

----------

